# Macbook : Sortie Audio bloquée en optique



## matsfr (8 Août 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,

Après avoir chercher sur le forum et avoir trouver des sujets comparables au mien, il m'a fallu me rendre à l'évidence : personne n'a soumis le même problème que moi ! (ou je cherche très mal ! )

Depuis 1 semaine, la sortie audio de mon macbook reste "optique". 
si je mets un casque ou une fiche jack vers hifi, tout se passe normalement.
Par contre, je ne peux plus utiliser mes haut-parleurs internes (icone sens interdit en dessous du volume lors de l'affichage du volume) et les haut-parleurs n'apparaissent plus dans la liste dans Préférences Système/Son/Sortie où il n'y a que Sortie numérique. Le signal optique (lumière rouge) s'allume dès que je mets du son...
HELP 

Merci 

Mat


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

salut,
J'avais eu le m&#234;me probl&#232;me une fois avec cette sortie.
La coupable , une prise mini jack qui n'avait pas les bonnes dimensions ( mal usin&#233;e ou mal con&#231;ue ) que j'avais achet&#233; pour me faire un cable sur mesure et qui avait verrouill&#233; l'optique.

Essaye de brancher et de debrancher plusieurs fois d'autres prises minijack venant d'autres casques , enceintes si tu en as , voir m&#234;me si tu as un cable optique pour voir si &#231;a ne deverouillera pas la prise chassis du mode optique.

C'est ce qui m'avait sorti d'affaire.


----------



## matsfr (8 Août 2007)

Merci beaucoup Sangheeta.

Effectivement, j'ai essayé avec 4-5 mini-jack en "raclant" l'intérieur du connecteur et tout est rentré dans l'ordre (petit clic entendu).

A bientôt vive commauté macgé.


----------



## miz_ici (8 Août 2007)

Salut.
Heureux que ça fonctionne.
Juste pour affirmer que c'est assez communs.
Ca m'est arrivé sur 2 machines.
Et j'en ai déjà parlé a plusieurs personnes sur ce forum.
Effectivement la solution était a chaque fois de BRANCHER/DEBRANCHER un minijack.


----------



## ficelle (27 Octobre 2007)

j'ai ce problème avec le macbook d'un pote.
même avec un système tout neuf, la sortie optique reste active.
hier soir cela à fonctionné brièvement après avoir branché/débranché un jack, mais depuis, plus rien à faire....
une autre méthode ?


----------



## Escargoline (31 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous

Je rencontre le même problème sur mon mac os X :
Lorsque je branche des écouteurs, le son sort normalement des écouteurs. 
Par contre lorsque je retire la mini prise jack des écouteurs, les hauts parleurs internes de l'ordinateur ne fonctionnent plus et une petite lumière rouge s'allume dans la prise de la sortie du son. Les haut-parleurs n'apparaissent plus dans la liste dans Préférences Système/Son/Sortie où il n'y a que Sortie numérique. L'accès au volume du son m'est bloqué (un icône sens interdit s'affiche sous la barre des volumes).

Je possède mon ordinateur depuis cinq mois et j'ai déjà rencontré ce problème qui se résolvait au redémarrage (embêtant mais pas définitif).
Depuis peu, je ne peux plus du tout écouter de son à partir des hauts parleurs internes de l'ordinateur.

Aussi, je suis allée sur de nombreux forums traitant de ce sujet. Certains avaient recontré également ce curieux problème et conseillaient :
- soit de sortir/entrer plusieurs fois la prise mâle
- soit d'insérer un cure dent ou un trombône dans la prise de sortie son (????!!!!) 
- d'enlever la batterie/de maintenir cinq secondes le bouton de démarrage enfoncé/de remettre la batterie/d'appuyer simultanément sur alt pomme P R  et le bouton de démarrage/d'attendre quatre bips avant de relâcher les touches.

Malgré mes premières réticences jai utilisé ces  trois méthodes dont aucune ne s'est révélée concluante.

Je tente un dernier essai avant de retourner chez le vendeur : envoyer moi-même un message sur un forum qui n'a pas l'air mal.

En attendant d'éventuelles solutions, je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## ficelle (31 Octobre 2007)

c'est la mierda !

voici la reponse que m'a donné Macinside en MP...



> le probleme vient bien souvent d'utilisation d'un connecteur jack un peu trop long qui bloque la sortie en optique, la seul autre solution possible si c'est bloqué en optique est le remplacement de la carte mère sur un macbook ou la carte son sur un macbook pro



mais j'ai pas encore tenté le cure dent


----------



## Escargoline (31 Octobre 2007)

Tout d'abord, merci Ficelle pour votre réponse. 
Ensuite, savez-vous si la garantie de l'ordinateur joue pour changer la carte mère (j'ai un macbook) ? Vu le prix de l'ordinateur, je l'espère plutôt !

En attendant d'éventuelles réponses, je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## ficelle (2 Novembre 2007)

si le macbook est sous garantie, ça doit passer, sinon..... 

mais je crois que je vais tenter un appel chez applecare en pretextant le defaut de conception...


----------



## Escargoline (2 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour

Je suis passée par la Fnac pour acheter l'ordinateur macbook.
J'ai appelé l'assistance téléphonique de la Fnac. La garantie joue pour ce problème (ouf). Cela intéressera peut-être ceux qui passeront sur ce sujet de forum.

Il ne reste plus qu'à espérer que le problème ne recommencera pas sur la nouvelle carte mère après avoir inséré un mini jack.

Merci Ficelle pour vos réponses.


----------



## ficelle (2 Novembre 2007)

n'oublie pas de faire une sauvegarde de tes données avant de laisser le macbook au SAV, on est jamais trop prudent


----------



## mumdln (4 Novembre 2007)

et bien j'ai le même problème et je n'ai jamais rien connecté, donc je fais comment?


----------



## miz_ici (4 Novembre 2007)

mumdln a dit:


> et bien j'ai le même problème et je n'ai jamais rien connecté, donc je fais comment?



tu branche un cable ecouteur, et tu debranche.
Si ca ne fonctionne pas, tu appel pour la garantie (si elle est encore valide)


----------



## Mahelita (30 Novembre 2007)

Ma technique (100% de réussite jusqu'a mntnt):
Éteindre l'ordinateur en laissant la prise jack connectée, redémarer en maintenant alt pomme p et r enfoncé (Relacher au 2ème démarage), jouer de la musique, retirer la prise jack et tada!
C'est l'ordre dans lequel je vien de le faire. Dans le passé il est possible que j'ai par exemple branché la prise jack apres le redémarage ou que j'ai redémaré plus souvant mais sa a toujours marché!
J'espère que sa évitera à certains de devoir acheter une nouvelle carte son/mère!

PS: technique utilisée sur un MBP intel


----------



## freezet (4 Avril 2008)

j'ai eu aussi le même problème sur mon macbook deux mois après la fin de la garantie d'un an. Puis dernièrement sur mon Ipod 3G. 
Intuitivement j'avais trouvé le bidouillage mais je n'ose plus remettre des enceintes externes dans la prise mini-jack, de peur que la manip reste ss résultat.
Est-ce un problème de carte -mère très chère ou peut-on tenter une réparation chez Apple ?


----------



## C@cTuS (4 Avril 2008)

je te confirme qu une carte mère pour la plupart des produits apple , y compris le Macbook , coute assez chere  tu peux mettre tes enceintes si tu peux etre sûr à 99,99 % que ce bidouillage refonctionnera, sinon laisse tel quel. En tout cas , c est sûr , un centre agréé apple te changera la carte mère, donc prix de la carte mère + main d oeuvre = Bonbon , ca coute trop cher.


----------



## mmarsu (8 Juin 2008)

Salut,

Je branche régulièrement depuis 2 semaines un jack audio sur ma TV, tout allais bien jusqu'à ce matin.

La petite led rouge me semble suspicieuse :mouais:

Bref, mon MBP a 27 mois et n'est plus sous garantie :affraid:

Cette petite discution chez Apple m'a permis de régler le problème.

Le coup du cure-dent fonctionne a merveille, il faut viser a 7h au fond de la prise, en frottant gentiment la zone et la led se coupe.

Bien à vous

M.


----------



## nolive1617 (8 Juin 2008)

Salut!
Pour moi c'est le contraire!!!! Impossible de basculer la prise en mode optique, avec pourtant un mini Jack optique... 'm'nerve c't'affaire 
Si quelqu'un a réussi a faire basculer la prise en optique avec la méthode cure-dent", je suis preneur!
Tchô


----------



## julbo34 (9 Août 2009)

Bonjour, 

Après des recherches infructueuses, je poste ici mon soucis. Mon problème sur mon iMac (Leopad 10.5.7)est du même topo mais inversé ! Du jour au lendemain (avec peut-être une manipulation qui aurait pu causer des dommages), les hauts parleurs internes restent constamment en fonctionnement, même si je branche des écouteurs ou autres enceintes qui fonctionnent bien avec mon ipod et mon MacBook. 

Pour être plus précis, rien de sort des enceintes ou des hauts parleurs alors que les hauts parleurs internes continuent à émettre...

Quelqu'un a-t-il une piste ?
Merci.
Ju.


----------



## dacoma (25 Août 2009)

nolive1617 a dit:


> Salut!
> Pour moi c'est le contraire!!!! Impossible de basculer la prise en mode optique, avec pourtant un mini Jack optique... 'm'nerve c't'affaire
> Si quelqu'un a réussi a faire basculer la prise en optique avec la méthode cure-dent", je suis preneur!
> Tchô



Même problème pour moi : mon iMac 24" n'a pas encore fêter ses 1 an et n'a été connecté jusqu'à présent qu'en analogique avec un câble minijack/RCA d'excellent qualité.

Malgré l'achat de ce câble a priori d'excellente qualité (mais bien trop cher pour ce que c'est selon moi), rien ne sort de mon carte son, pas de lumière rouge directement après l'adaptateur, et donc pas de lumière au bout du câble et pas de son à l'entrée optique de mon ampli.

Je vais tenter les manip ALT+CMD+P+R (ou cure-dent ) dès ce soir avec le jack analo branché dedans et je reviens vous dire si la qualité (la forme) du jack (analogique comme optique) impacte sur la capacité de la carte son à détecter automatiquement le type de sortie et à faire switcher les paramètres en sortie audio d'OS X.

Wait&See


----------



## meaning (14 Janvier 2010)

franchement je suis très désappointé. 1 an de garantie pour des machines de ce prix c'est tout simplement honteux. 
en 1 an, j'ai grillé la carte wifi d'un iphone 3g (du en racheter un car garantie passée depuis 1 semaine!!!) et la je viens de me faire dire que le applecare de 250 euros que j'avais acheté ne pouvait pas être appliqué a mon macbook car il avait été acheté plus de 364 jours après l'acquisition de mon mac...
donc 2eme matos defect a remplacer si je veux éviter les soucis...
pour ma part rien n'y fait la sortie optique reste bloquée, désespérément...


----------



## haroun (16 Janvier 2010)

Merci la communauté Mac gé


----------



## hooch (23 Janvier 2010)

Moi j'ai également tout essayé cure dent, redémarrage ... rien n'y fait !!!
Avez-vous une idée du coût d'un remplacement de carte mère ?


----------



## hooch (24 Janvier 2010)

Je viens de voir que la prise jack du casque Iphone n'est pas la même que celle que j'utilise d'habitude (provenance Ipod). Il n'est pas impossible que c'est l'utilisation de celui de l'Iphone qui l'a fait cette m...
En tout cas je trouve çà très moyen. En plus le plus hallucinant c'est qu'au démarrage du mac le son de "bienvenue" sort bien des HP mais après plus rien :hein:


----------



## Icare320 (21 Février 2010)

Je remercie infiniment le conseiller de ce truc incompréhensible. En effet, mettre un jack et le ressortir et effectivement la diode rouge à l'intérieur s'éteint. Encore bravo et merci!


----------



## jikiou (31 Mars 2010)

après avoir essayer les méthodes cure dent,insertion minijack, et alt+ pomme+ P+R
rien y fait obliger d'aller contacter mon revendeur.....
y'aurait il une autre solution à ce problème ?????


----------



## monomacmaniac (19 Août 2010)

Bonjour
Sur un iMac 27 pouces j'ai le même genre de problème qui est apparu subitement après une mise a jour importante.
Mes hp externes ne fonctionnent plus et dans les prefs audio la sortie externe est bloquée en numérique.
Mon système audio ayant fonctionné pendant de nombreux mois  je penche plutôt sur un problème software.
De plus différents types de Mac sont touchés et bizarrement tous sous Leopard.
Investigons investigons....,


----------



## nanal (27 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Il m'est arrivé le même soucis de "Lumière rouge" sur mon macbook blanc 13"3 (10.04). 

Après avoir lu les différents messages de ce forum, j'ai tester le cure dent : réussite étonnante. 

Pour vous situer un peu le problème, après avoir regardé un film avec la sortie audio sur mes enceintes de salon, cette lumière est apparue, impossible de l'enlever ni de changer le volume du son. SAUF avec une prise jack...

Bref, je me connect sur mon dual-boot, (ubuntu 10.04), pour vérifier si c'est un problème hardware/software ou bien simplement mac qui déconne grave (comme souvent comparé à un système Linux, même si certain oserons troller...). CEPENDANT, sur mon système GNU/Linux, aucun soucis, que ce soit le son sur haut-parleur intégrés ou bien en prise jack, ça fonctionne très bien !

Par conscience libre, je me dis que peut être c'est à cause de mon dual boot qu'il existe ce problème, donc je décide de TOUT réinstaller, donc je réinstalle mac os X entièrement en config d'origine : Même PB...

De ce fait, je réinstalle mon dual boot et tout fonctionne nikel (sauf sur mac)...

Tout ça pour dire qu'il me parais assez bizarre de vouloir changer la carte mère pour ce simple soucis, les maCeux (revendeurs, fabricants) sont vraiment des escrocs...  

C'est un simple problème Hardware, mais comment le dire alors que nous prenons des macs pour leur robustesse et leur autonomie... 

Suite à ce problème je me demande de plus en plus si je dois rester sur mac, car cette machine est vraiment de plus en plus fermée et intouchable...

Mais MERCI BEAUCOUP à la communauté de MACGENERATION et longue vie à son forum


----------



## oxygen713 (27 Novembre 2010)

J'ai eu le même souci (MB intel blanc), impossible de débloquer la situation avec un cure-dent ou une prise jack. 

Solution: pulvérisé du WD40 sur une prise jack mâle d'un casque + plusieurs insertions. 

ça m'a permis de débloquer ce fichu capteur 


Bon courage a tous ceux qui ont le problème,


----------



## gringoss93 (5 Décembre 2010)

bon alors les ga....c bien joli d'etre des mac-ologue...mais la meilleurs des solution c'est la plus rapide c'est bien celle du cur dent..... ;-)) tatonner le fond de l'orifice...un choya sur la droite juska ce que le son sorte(pour ca faite tourner un son avant).......obliger de m'inscrir pour vous répondre... ;-))

a la votre


----------



## earthquake (3 Avril 2011)

Salut, Désolé je déterre un vieux sujet mais je viens d'avoir le problème aujourd'hui. Si j'ai bien compris, sous Linux pas de problème mais me coup du curdent marche aussi pour certains... C'est quoi alors mécanique ou driver ? Si c'est mécanique, j'opterai bien pour le wd40 mou aussi.


----------



## suspens (24 Avril 2011)

je viens de réussir à débloquer la sortie optique
- aller dans : préférences/son/sortie 
- lorsqu'on bouge une prise mini jack dans la sortie casque on voit le statut de la sortie changer.
  la position hp interne est apparue en bougeant la prise jack ( ça ma pris 10 minutes avant de trouver le point de connexion )
- le jack est plus précis que le cur dent  ( donc a priori pas besoin d'envoyer en sav )


----------



## exxanuel75003 (30 Juin 2011)

Je ne suis pas un habitué, ne vous attendez pas à ce que je reponde à vos questions. Je me suis inscrit parce que j'ai vu que la macgeneration avait le même problème que moi. J'ai bien le problème avec la lumière rouge, etc.

Pour règler le problème j'ai soufflé avec la bouche très fort dans le port qui était bloqué et voilà tout. Les enceintes de mon  Intel Core 2 Duo  2,8 GHz fonctionnent à nouveau.


----------



## LaMareMaille (21 Mai 2012)

Un grand merci, j'avais le pb sur le MacBookPro et après plusieurs connexion avec autre Jack, tout en augmentant et diminuant le son : le portable à retrouvé sa voix... Merciiii


----------



## Mahelita (20 Novembre 2012)

5 ans plus tard, tjrs le même MacBookPro, la technique que je décris si dessous marche encore à 100% pour moi.



Mahelita a dit:


> Ma technique (100% de réussite jusqu'a mntnt):
> Éteindre l'ordinateur en laissant la prise jack connectée, redémarer en maintenant alt pomme p et r enfoncé (Relacher au 2ème démarage), jouer de la musique, retirer la prise jack et tada!
> C'est l'ordre dans lequel je vien de le faire. Dans le passé il est possible que j'ai par exemple branché la prise jack apres le redémarage ou que j'ai redémaré plus souvant mais sa a toujours marché!
> J'espère que sa évitera à certains de devoir acheter une nouvelle carte son/mère!
> ...


----------



## mariemad (13 Mai 2014)

merci au forum, je viens d'avoir le même problème et un autre écouteur vient de débloquer la sortie audio.


----------



## Tedsuo (30 Mai 2015)

Bonjour, après un changement de disque principale d'un hdd vers un ssd, j'ai eu ce problème après une réinstallation tout neuf de mon système et 3 jours de recherche avec une aide chez apple.
Et là en 5 sec je lis "branche et débranche un jack pour réactiver le son" .
Mais ce problème c'est du a quoi? A une mise à jour? Ou un bug système?


----------



## Deleted member 1129697 (12 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai pu être confronté à ce problème sur deux cartes mères différentes de macbook pro 2011. J'ai vu mille et une astuces en tout genre qui, pour ne rien vous cachez, ont flinguées ma prise jack sur ma première carte mère. Si cela peut aider certains, je vais vous exposer ce que j'ai compris:
- Le problème n'est pas logiciel mais matériel. Donc le reset de la NVRAM ou de la Pram ou même du SMC ne serre à rien...
- Le cure-dent est à banir, car vous risquez d'endommager la prise en tordant la languette de détection.
- Si vous bougez la prise jack branché dans la prise, vous risquez de casser le plastique de la prise voir de la dessoudez.

Pour la petite histoire, cette prise jack est composée de 5 éléments voir 6 si on compte l'optique. Les 4 premiers concernent les contacts qui servent pour le son des écouteurs et le microphone d'un kit main libre. le 5 ième élément est une petite languette en acier qui permet à l'ordinateur de détecter ce que vous mettez dans la prise. De ce fait si la languette est poussé au fond, c'est une prise jack, si elle revient un peu au milieu, il détecte une prise optique et si elle resort complètement, la prise est vide et donc il doit utiliser les hauts parleurs.

Donc ce problème est apparu la première fois pour moi quand j'ai acheté un split jack donc le coté mâle était pas bien usiné. Etant trop grosse, quand je l'ai branché, elle a tordu ma languette de détection et c'était resté bloqué en optique. J'ai donc utilisé une aiguille fine tordu au bout d'une pique pour ramener cette languette. Mais je l'ai plus qu'abimé qu'autre chose. J'ai donc ouvert l'ordi, démonter la carte mère pour accéder à la prise de l'extérieur et pu réajuster la languette correctement. Bref un gros travail de sagouin...

Depuis j'ai changé de carte mère, et j'ai fait attention. Malgré cela je me retrouve par l'usure à nouveau avec le même problème. J'utilise des écouteurs apple et c'est tout. Donc la réflexion logique serait la présence de poussière et que la languette en touchant le bord ne revient pas bien. J'ai l'objectif de démonter le tout, nettoyer proprement à l'alcool et voir pour rajouter une micro goutte d'huile car après tout ce n'est que de la mécanique. J'essayerai de vous tenir au courant dans les prochaines semaines.

Je pense répéter ce que d'autres ont dit, mais si vous avez la garantie, faites vite changez votre carte mère.

Gauthier


----------



## raphmarin (6 Mars 2018)

matsfr a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Après avoir chercher sur le forum et avoir trouver des sujets comparables au mien, il m'a fallu me rendre à l'évidence : personne n'a soumis le même problème que moi ! (ou je cherche très mal ! )
> 
> ...


Bonjour
Je déterre ce vieux sujet car ça vient de m'arriver à nouveau. PAS BESOIN DE CHANGER LA CARTE MERE ! La commande commande+alt+P+R au redémarrage (qui efface la PRAM, une sorte de mémoire-tampon) AVEC LA PRISE MINI-JACK INSEREE fonctionne très bien. Je déconseille fortement le cure-dents, ça peut endommager la sortie audio.


----------



## raphmarin (6 Mars 2018)

ficelle a dit:


> c'est la mierda !
> 
> voici la reponse que m'a donné Macinside en MP...
> 
> ...


Remplacer la carte mère ! c'est un excessivement radical comme méthode. Le redémarrage avec alt+commande+P+R marche très bien.


----------



## Phil1982 (3 Avril 2018)

Moi je viens d'utiliser un tournevis cruciforme d'un diamètre plus fin qu'une prise mini-jack pour avoir un mm de marge et faire mumuse dedans à pouvoir pivoter un peu.. tout en tournant à l'interieur.. je sentais notamment un frottement au bout, comme un truc qui accrochait mais très leger. Bref, 15s plus tard, ça a marché ^^


----------



## r e m y (3 Avril 2018)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Moi je viens d'utiliser un tournevis cruciforme d'un diamètre plus fin qu'une prise mini-jack pour avoir un mm de marge et faire mumuse dedans à pouvoir pivoter un peu.. tout en tournant à l'interieur.. je sentais notamment un frottement au bout, comme un truc qui accrochait mais très leger. Bref, 15s plus tard, ça a marché ^^



C'est la technique à utiliser MAIS avec un outil non conducteur électriquement... donc en bois ou plastique. 
Avec ton tournevis métallique, tu risques de mettre en court circuit 2 contacts du jack ou l'un des contacts avec la masse et endommager la "carte son" du Mac.


----------



## sheikyerbouti (27 Septembre 2018)

Anonyme a dit:


> salut,
> J'avais eu le m&#234;me probl&#232;me une fois avec cette sortie.
> La coupable , une prise mini jack qui n'avait pas les bonnes dimensions ( mal usin&#233;e ou mal con&#231;ue ) que j'avais achet&#233; pour me faire un cable sur mesure et qui avait verrouill&#233; l'optique.
> 
> ...



Merci pour ce post qui vient de me sauver la mise ! J'ai essayé plusieurs prises minijack sur mon macbook pro et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
Si ça peut aider, l'icone son était grisée et les haut parleurs ne fonctionnaient plus, le son en prise casque était ok, en bluetooth aussi.
Un appel à l'assistance Apple n'a rien réglé (il fallait l'apporter chez un réparateur...), j'ai regardé la prise jack qui était allumée en rouge au fond, dans préférences système>son, je n'avais plus l'option haut parleur, juste la ligne "optique". Après les manips indiquées, j'ai essayé 3 minijack et ça a fonctionné au troisième ! Merci encore.


----------



## damdamdai (21 Mars 2019)

Bonjour, j'ai voulu remplacer ma batterie sur mon mac, tout allait a merveille jusqu'a ce que je découvre que le son ne sortait plus de mes enceintes, j'ai tout essayé triturer au cure dents a marché un temps mais maintenant c'est lumière rouge h24...

Help 

Il n'y a pas un moyen via le script de desactiver cette prise optique ?


----------



## Katunda (27 Janvier 2021)

Salut la communauté! j'avais également le même problème pendant au moins une année sans savoir quoi faire. mais grâce a ce forum j'ai pu avoir le son de mon iMac a nouveau. merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Sly54 (29 Janvier 2021)

Katunda a dit:


> Salut la communauté! j'avais également le même problème pendant au moins une année sans savoir quoi faire. mais grâce a ce forum j'ai pu avoir le son de mon iMac a nouveau. merci pour votre aide!


Merci pour to retour


----------

